# Im still working on the ceiling



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I still havent finished painting the kitchen ceiling. The deadline to get it done got extended to the 30th. After the landlord chiped away the cracking part making 2 holes into the attic I have been playing with joint compound (putty) trying to get it smooth. 
While doing that I noticed the wallpaper is pealing away from the wall all along the edge of the ceiling. Well its cracked there too all along the edge going right into the wall. In the cracks and under the pealing wall paper up there is where I found those stupid little mothy bugs!!!
I been trying to find the souce of these critters for a couple months. I have already torn apart and washed the cupboards but still we kept seeing one or two a day flying around. So to make PIA project even more fun I have been tearing wallpaper off the wall. 
So now I have a question. Can I put up new wall paper over joint compound or I have to paint the wall first?

~~Sumer


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Paint Kilz or other sealer over the new part. If you're going to repaper, don't bother sealing the rest.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thanks, I dont have any kilz, I guess I can use the ceiling paint. Its only a little bit on the wall that needs it.
I thought I was done with the putty/spackle but this morning in better light I see where I missed an area. And what I did last night isnt dry in the thicker areas yet.
I just have to keep telling myself this is going to look Great when it gets done.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm wondering if those little bugs are eating the wallpaper paste, or even the wallpaper? Can you take a couple of them in a jar to the extension office and have them identified? At least you'd know what you were up against and how to get rid of them for good. Right now, it sounds like you are just treating the "symptoms" and not able to find a source or a cure. That would drive me crazy, btw. Knowing a bug was somewhere in my house and not able to get rid of it for good. I HATE Bugs!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ninn said:


> I'm wondering if those little bugs are eating the wallpaper paste, or even the wallpaper?!


 Oh what a horible thought! 

I dont like bugs either but Im sure they are those little mothy bugs that get into flour products. 
Years ago I had them and couldnt find the source untill I finally found a stash of forgotten halloween candy in the back of my kids closet. If they can live on suckers and hard candy they may eat wallpaper paste also.

I have yet to move the stove and fridge so under there might be it. Or I may have to venture into the pit again (my sons room).

This is going to look Great when its done. This is going to look Great when its done. This is going to look great when its done.....


----------

